# Garage floor paint



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey guys 

I am moving in January to a new place, that has a lovely Garage, bricks walls, concrete floor, 2 windows, nice and spacious and I want to paint the floor, so which paint to use???
Cheers:wave: :wave:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

You must love the car if your moving to a garage!

try www.watco.co.uk

Acid etch followed by two layers of the two part epoxy!

Supposed to be quite good!


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Epoch said:


> You must love the car if your moving to a garage!
> 
> try www.watco.co.uk
> 
> ...


Cheers!:thumb:

I love my car.... he he .... I am moving into a lovely cottage, but the garage is to die for...


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

whatever you do DON'T buy it from scr**fix it won't last five minutes,followed all the directions left each coat for the recommended time didn't put the car in for over week, SWMBO put the tt away, next day lovely grey paint on the tyres & none where the tyres had been,how pi**ed off was I  only thing I could think of was her tyres were a tad on the warm side  which lifted the paint.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

I had no problems with the floor paint from B&Q. But...
Buy 2 cans of paint and put it on thick with a roller ( after cutting in the edges with a bush.
Pour onto the floor and use the roller to spread out :thumb: 
2 cans will give 2 thick coats (single garage size)
I did mine 3 years ago and it is still in good condition.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

PS

Make sure you give it a good time to dry out especially at this time of year. A small heater in the garage make a big diference.
Otherwise you will end up with paint on the tyres :wall:

Also make sure the garage is dust free before you start


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

And don't forget to start painting the floor in the corner furthest away from the door. Just to save a long wait


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I can vouch for the resin floor. Our cricket/football pavillion was done with this stuff and it looks great and doesn't mark with the spikes/studs.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I lived in Florida for 6 months last year, a number of people used rubberised flooring in their garage, the sort we get here that is often black with 1 inch circles, you can buy it in a number of colours in the UK and it looks very good, easy to keep looking good too


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

GP Punto said:


> I lived in Florida for 6 months last year, a number of people used rubberised flooring in their garage, the sort we get here that is often black with 1 inch circles, you can buy it in a number of colours in the UK and it looks very good, easy to keep looking good too


think you mean race-deck interlocking plastic tiles, great product looks fab but a bit pricey!!!.......but you can take them away........tile it end of story then:thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> whatever you do DON'T buy it from scr**fix it won't last five minutes,followed all the directions left each coat for the recommended time didn't put the car in for over week, SWMBO put the tt away, next day lovely grey paint on the tyres & none where the tyres had been,how pi**ed off was I  only thing I could think of was her tyres were a tad on the warm side  which lifted the paint.


Never had a problem with Screwfix stuff, had mine down for about 3 1/2 years now and still lasting well :thumb: 
As long as you prep the floor right should be OK.

John


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

talisman said:


> think you mean race-deck interlocking plastic tiles, great product looks fab but a bit pricey!!!.......but you can take them away........tile it end of story then:thumb:


Nah, this is what he means :


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

I would defo use epoxy paint bit more money but will last twice as long, obviously good prep work is key


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I painted mine from new using B&Q stuff, but after 6 years its beginning to lift in a few places.

I really want that plastic floor stuff - saw it at the NEC and it is quite pricey, but given it lasts forever and can be lifted from place to place, I am beginning to think it is well worth it


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Never had a problem with Screwfix stuff, had mine down for about 3 1/2 years now and still lasting well :thumb:
> As long as you prep the floor right should be OK.
> 
> John


thats the problem m8 I had an old existing floor & a new floor when I extended the garage,left the new concrete too cure for several months did all the cleaning repeatedly, rollered on sealer/primer then 2 coats of paint left for yonks & I'm guessing it was SWMBO ragging the tt (as you do  ) putting it away when the tyres were hot causing the paint to lift,did it all again same thing happened so wether I got some shi**y paint or what I don't know


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I really want that plastic floor stuff - saw it at the NEC and it is quite pricey, but given it lasts forever and can be lifted from place to place, I am beginning to think it is well worth it


Costco had some in last time I went, I didn't pay much attention to the price I'm afraid but it might be worth a look.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

megaboost said:


> Costco had some in last time I went, I didn't pay much attention to the price I'm afraid but it might be worth a look.


It was about £200 for about 10' square so not cheap


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Epoch said:


> It was about £200 for about 10' square so not cheap


Ah


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the infos! I will do it in Spring, as I am spending a bit of money now ans spring is better for it to dry properly.

Cheers!:thumb: :wave: 

Maybe Multipla comes and helps me out....


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

MX5Argie said:


> Thanks for all the infos! I will do it in Spring, as I am spending a bit of money now ans spring is better for it to dry properly.
> 
> Cheers!:thumb: :wave:
> 
> Maybe Multipla comes and helps me out....


Your taste in music may be rather dodgy but I have to admire your optimism Argie... :lol: you saw it first, you can do it....:thumb:


----------



## audiman (Oct 27, 2007)

HI guys 

I am a decorator by trade we have done quite a few garage floors the Epoxy is probably the best , but it really is down to the preperation every time.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Multipla Mick said:


> Your taste in music may be rather dodgy but I have to admire your optimism Argie... :lol: you saw it first, you can do it....:thumb:


You cheeky sod, ok you are not invited for MX5 owners club BBQ at Argie's then


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

MX5 Owners Club eh? is this them?
http://www.nhf.biz/


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Multipla Mick said:


> MX5 Owners Club eh? is this them?
> http://www.nhf.biz/


Yep! I get a free designer haircut


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> You must love the car if your moving to a garage!
> 
> try www.watco.co.uk
> 
> ...


i need to start reading posts i typed the exact thing!! lol


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Epoch said:


> It was about £200 for about 10' square so not cheap


Costco's is £99 + VAT for 17ft6ins x 7ft6ins. Not bad price and looks quite good, I'm thinking o going for this in a couple of months


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

vindaloo said:


> Costco's is £99 + VAT for 17ft6ins x 7ft6ins. Not bad price and looks quite good, I'm thinking o going for this in a couple of months


Yes the costco stuff looked ok - it looks like metel chequer plate


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

any more info on this Costco stuff - no info on the website but if thats the price I'll be getting some ASAP 

my parents are about to rip out there kitchen so that also gives me loads of wood units and worktop to solve my storage problems :thumb:


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> any more info on this Costco stuff - no info on the website but if thats the price I'll be getting some ASAP
> 
> my parents are about to rip out there kitchen so that also gives me loads of wood units and worktop to solve my storage problems :thumb:


Haven't had a chance to get there yet, probably be another couple of weeks


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Nah, this is what he means :


I sourced this recently for a project and had it at £25 per sq meter fitted!:thumb: comes off a 2m wide roll and wears well, same stuff that was laid at the new Ascot racecourse in the high traffic areas (corridors etc). Good stuff.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

rang Costco h/office. if you want some it might be worth getting it fast as they dont stock it all the time as a standard line.

It is called 'G Floor Protector' (Costco item number 112281) and comes in a roll as quoted above by Vindaloo at 7.5' x 17'. He wouldnt give me the exact price over the phone but said around £100 a roll, and you need to buy full rolls. You would need to check stock and availability as it wont be in stock everywhere.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> rang Costco h/office. if you want some it might be worth getting it fast as they dont stock it all the time as a standard line.
> 
> It is called 'G Floor Protector' (Costco item number 112281) and comes in a roll as quoted above by Vindaloo at 7.5' x 17'. He wouldnt give me the exact price over the phone but said around £100 a roll, and you need to buy full rolls.
> 
> Only question now is 'how the hell do i get 2 17' rolls home?' :lol:


Full details can be found here

http://www.bltllc.com/tread_pattern.htm

Pity Costco don't have the choice of the 3 sizes as the US has


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bit of a bummer the 7.5 width doesn't have the overlap joint too.

Does look very good though!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

vindaloo said:


> Full details can be found here
> 
> http://www.bltllc.com/tread_pattern.htm
> 
> Pity Costco don't have the choice of the 3 sizes as the US has


cheers - thought that might be the site - looks perfect for my use :thumb:

my garage is 9' wide at its widest with brick buttresses in a couple of places, so i think 1 roll down the centre will be fine, although it will leave a slight gap. Not sure its worth the extra £ just for a few extra inches on each side? The rest might make a good boot liner though...


----------



## MikeJ (Dec 9, 2007)

What about this solution from Dura?

CLICKY


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

MikeJ said:


> What about this solution from Dura?
> 
> CLICKY


These are available from www.garagewizards.com

also another option is:

http://www.softfloor.co.uk/studded.shtml


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

MikeJ said:


> What about this solution from Dura?
> 
> CLICKY


These are tiles and not as convenient IMO as a complete roll, plus they will certainly cost a lot more than £100 + VAT


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

vindaloo said:


> These are tiles and not as convenient IMO as a complete roll, plus they will certainly cost a lot more than £100 + VAT


Agreed but i will have to have 3 joins across the garage with the Costco matts and if they don't join i am a little worried about them.

The floor tiles are about twice the price ufortunatley!


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Agreed but i will have to have 3 joins across the garage with the Costco matts and if they don't join i am a little worried about them.
> 
> The floor tiles are about twice the price ufortunatley!


Costco also do packs of tiles that have the same metal treat pattern as the big roll, they cost £10 for a pack that covers a 6ft square area.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

dotnetdave said:


> Costco also do packs of tiles that have the same metal treat pattern as the big roll, they cost £10 for a pack that covers a 6ft square area.


If they are the thick black foam ones i'm not sure how they'd stand up to the car, however if they are new ones i'll have to get back there and soon!


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Epoch said:


> If they are the thick black foam ones i'm not sure how they'd stand up to the car, however if they are new ones i'll have to get back there and soon!


no they are the thick black foam ones, i have them in my garage and have had no problems with them. They are a lot nicer to stand on instead of the concreate and a lot easier to sweep up as well.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I had a look today, and in my local Costco they have the dark'ish slate grey diamond pattern rolls - look good and probably wont show the marks like the silver stuff :thumb:

reading up on the website I dont think joins will be a big issue as the stuff is very heavy and is ideally laid without gluing or fixing, so as long as you butt it up fairly neatly I dont think you will see it too much. 

I'm going to get 2 rolls tomorrow. The stuff is probably 3mm thick and flexible enough that the offcuts will be easy to cut and make cracking boot liners for the cars and the roll is just long enough to cover the floor in my new 18' shed 

£99 + vat is a cracking price IMHO. They also had some pretty sturdy large 1250mm wide shelf units that can be put up half or full height, and will be much better than the cheap lightweight old B&Q ones I have currently....only £29 + vat


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

We had out Garage floor raised to keep the rain out, using screet.

I covered the floor in PVA glue, and then painted over that, using Leyland Trade Floor Paint from Selco (its a Builder's trader's yard type shop thingy).


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> They also had some pretty sturdy large 1250mm wide shelf units that can be put up half or full height, and will be much better than the cheap lightweight old B&Q ones I have currently....only £29 + vat


I have five of those racks and so does another DW member, although he's still putting his up!!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I have five of those racks and so does another DW member, although he's still putting his up!!!


what do you think of them?

I was going to grab this set from BigDug, as i really like the workbench, but the cost makes quite a difference....although they do the bench and 4 units for £175+vat


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

They are very sturdy can be a bit fiddly when putting them up and a pig to move on your own but for the money ive seen nothing close for even twice the price.

OS the boxes weigh a ton i tried a few on my own as it wasnt a pretty sight


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> They are very sturdy can be a bit fiddly when putting them up and a pig to move on your own but for the money ive seen nothing close for even twice the price.
> 
> OS the boxes weigh a ton i tried a few on my own as it wasnt a pretty sight


cheers - but I opted to to buy a full kitchen from Focus in the end  <£200 for 6m of cupbards and 3m worksurface NEW :thumb:


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I had a look today, and in my local Costco they have the dark'ish slate grey diamond pattern rolls - look good and probably wont show the marks like the silver stuff :thumb:
> 
> reading up on the website I dont think joins will be a big issue as the stuff is very heavy and is ideally laid without gluing or fixing, so as long as you butt it up fairly neatly I dont think you will see it too much.
> 
> ...


How much is it to join Cost Co ? Can i borrow a card. Looking for something for my concrete floor.

Thanks


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

bilabonic said:


> How much is it to join Cost Co ? Can i borrow a card. Looking for something for my concrete floor.
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately my Costco had this flooring for 3 weeks & it disappeared & never came back.
Anyone know a Costco with it in stock?

Someone can take you in to Costco but they have to pay. It's about £30 to join, but it's not open to everyone.


----------

